# Ludisia discolor hv. Red Devils ‘Gates of Hell’



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 25, 2021)

A stunningly colored jewel orchid with intense vermillion red veins on a dark background with contrasting white Ludisia flowers. New breeding from Thailand.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 25, 2021)

Where did you get this?


----------



## Guldal (Nov 25, 2021)

It certainly has a certain WAUW-factor! 

(What's the 'hv.' standing for?)


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 25, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> Where did you get this?


From Thailand vendor listed in the COC Jewel Issue.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 25, 2021)

Guldal said:


> It certainly has a certain WAUW-factor!
> 
> (What's the 'hv.' standing for?)


Horticultural variety


----------



## Guldal (Nov 25, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Horticultural variety


Ah 

Meaning: that it is still a species, botanically speaking, but due to heavy duty linebreeding it has materialized with this stunningly coloured leavage?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 25, 2021)

Guldal said:


> Ah
> 
> Meaning: that it is still a species, botanically speaking, but due to heavy duty linebreeding it has materialized with this stunningly coloured leavage?


Yes, or selected propagation from wild collected plants.


----------



## Greenpaph (Nov 25, 2021)

Beautiful


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 26, 2021)

Wow~ how cool!!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 26, 2021)

Nice. Is this really a variety or a hybrid?


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 26, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Nice. Is this really a variety or a hybrid?


I wonder too. But I did see a flask of these being potted out and there was tons of obvious variation.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 27, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Nice. Is this really a variety or a hybrid?


That’s the mystery of this jewel… some days wild and others say hybrid. It’s a mystery….


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 27, 2021)

BrucherT said:


> I wonder too. But I did see a flask of these being potted out and there was tons of obvious variation.


You can see even in this pot of 5 sibs that the central veins range in color from red to orange.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 1, 2022)

It seems to have grown more babies or off shoots. Just stunning these leaves.


----------



## Just1more (Aug 1, 2022)

Beautiful! Love these leaves. Is this a cool grower? A friend just gave me a small plant, simply saying it’s a common plant, not fussy. Keep it in the house, even less light than a phal. Pretty plant, but not the very striking colors of your plant.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 1, 2022)

reversion to type? Light dependent markings?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 2, 2022)

Ozpaph said:


> reversion to type? Light dependent markings?


No, the leaf markings of each different variants of discolor are very distinctive. It only varies if too much light is given by becoming more yellow to burnt, or slows growth and may get smaller, or die.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 2, 2022)

I thought they were the same 'clone'.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 2, 2022)

Ozpaph said:


> I thought they were the same 'clone'.


No, they are color variants.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 2, 2022)

Nice but, that's not discolor. Cut me off a piece for the next Montreal Show.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 2, 2022)

NYEric said:


> Nice but, that's not discolor. Cut me off a piece for the next Montreal Show.


Oh? What makes you say that?

If not discolor (eventhough confirmed by Leo Glicenstein, jewel expert extraordinaire and Charlot Teng, Taiwan breeder of amazing jewel orchids as well as Thailand growers), what do you think it is?

I’m intrigued and curious of your assessment and proof?


----------



## wasabi (Aug 2, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> From Thailand vendor listed in the COC Jewel Issue.


what does COC stand for?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 2, 2022)

wasabi said:


> what does COC stand for?


Canadian Orchid Congress. We will be releasing a hard copy for sale online soon.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 3, 2022)

It is an outstanding clone/population or a hybrid. ( x Anectochilus or Rhomboda..)


----------



## BrucherT (Aug 3, 2022)

NYEric said:


> Nice but, that's not discolor. Cut me off a piece for the next Montreal Show.


Agreed. Needs sequencing.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 3, 2022)

NYEric said:


> It is an outstanding clone/population or a hybrid. ( x Anectochilus or Rhomboda..)


Interesting info. Did you get any research or data (literature or pics etc) on this population?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 4, 2022)

No, I do not. (In case you forgot, Leo is the King of Frankenstein crosses!!)


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 4, 2022)

NYEric said:


> No, I do not. (In case you forgot, Leo is the King of Frankenstein crosses!!)


Yes he is. He said this is Ludisia discolor var Sandstone. No doubt was a species to him. 

If there’s no literature proof or pics of such ‘hybrid’, hard to validate? 

Do note the flowers are Ludisia flowers with no influence of other Jewel genus.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 4, 2022)

OK. Cut me off a piece.  So I can have more fun with US Wildlife and Forestry!


----------



## wasabi (Aug 5, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Oh? What makes you say that?
> 
> If not discolor (eventhough confirmed by Leo Glicenstein, jewel expert extraordinaire and Charlot Teng, Taiwan breeder of amazing jewel orchids as well as Thailand growers), what do you think it is?
> 
> I’m intrigued and curious of your assessment and proof?


Is there a site for Leo and Charlot for info.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 5, 2022)

wasabi said:


> Is there a site for Leo and Charlot for info.


Just their FB.


----------



## Guldal (Aug 10, 2022)

NYEric said:


> OK. Cut me off a piece.  So I can have more fun with US Wildlife and Forestry!


 Ah, finally it dawned on me: of course, it's a hybrid, Eric...that's so obvious, that you may even fool the US W&F! 

And, because you only mentioned "the war" once, you might get away with it... just like the ingenious mr. Fawlty!


----------



## Carmella.carey (Aug 13, 2022)

What a horrible name for such a cute plant.
Patrick


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 18, 2022)

Bigger and better, in bloom!!


----------



## fionasbarnwell (Dec 19, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> A stunningly colored jewel orchid with intense vermillion red veins on a dark background with contrasting white Ludisia flowers. New breeding from Thailand.
> 
> View attachment 30741
> View attachment 30742
> ...


Beautiful!


----------

